# Stressed mum needs help



## helvelyn (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi,

I am mum to Emma, 5 years old been type 1 for just over a year, (diagnosed world diabtes day 2007, how ironic) and just been for annual check up and her Hbca1 (write letters and numbers not sure about the order to paraphrase Eric Morecomb) and had gone up to 8, not earth shattering but it was 7.2 previously. How do you cope with worry about long term implications and I can't seem to get settled levels again, consultant upped her background by 1 unit (she was only on 3) which put her into hypo land so I reduced to 3.5 but can't get any 'control' at the moment.

Plus I find the 'never having a day off' very depressing, anyone got any good ideas?


----------



## bobbin (Dec 15, 2008)

i think its one of those things where its all going to take time. Keep an eye on her sugar levels, and what she eats. I know you have probably been told that all ready, but the best thing to do is not to panic. It must be scarey to see your little one go through it, but there may be support groups in your area that can help. Have you looked on the Diabetes website site under the local groups bit? Or speak to her consultant and see if there are any speciali centers where she can go for an afternoon or something where there are people who know how to look after her and deal with hypos/meds etc so you can have a break?

I know im type two, so im in a different situation, but I have found that people here are really supportive and give great advice (not saying i am, but I hope im helping a bit)

There is a post on here (sorry cant remember what its called) but it realtes to another parent with a type one child. There are several threads on it which you may find of use.


----------



## bobbin (Dec 15, 2008)

the post is called Daughter with Type 1 page 9. Hope this helps x


----------



## Alan221 (Dec 16, 2008)

helvelyn, how are things going? I have no advice i'm afraid as I was diagnosed at 39 and don't have kids - but I hope things are getting better for you all.


----------



## Caroline (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi I can sympathise. My own son is 22, and in March 2007 I bacame mum again in adopting a little boy who is now 4 and a bit.

He is happy and healthy, but he will not eat proper food, which is a worry in itself. The doctor health visitor and pediatrician all say not to worry because he is thriving and is always very lively and in your face when they see him. At the same age my own son woould only eat baked potatoes with cheese, bananas, custard and grapes. To look at him now, you'd never know how limited his diet was!

We all worry about our children. Is your little girl at school? Perhaps some one there may be able to help? I know these days all kinds of things are in place to help children.

I'm sure with time, practice and experience things will sort out.


----------



## anon (Dec 18, 2008)

My son was diagnosed on exactly the same day as your daughter then! He's 13 now, and we still find it incredibly hard to get any proper control of his blood glucose. We are going to be testing loads over Christmas, and see if there are any foods that really spike him up high. It's even harder to get a balance that doesn't really make him so cross with the whole thing.


----------



## wendyh (Mar 24, 2009)

The never having a day off bit - I understand totally - but you just adapt - you have to!
With her insulin - I found by upping it by half points really helped us through a rough patch - keep checking her numbers and then you will be able to guage whether to feed her more or to get her numbers down we got a fab game called hulla ballo which makes them move around and dance -that way they are using energy but not smart enough to know it!  that and lots of water/juice usually helps bring things down a little.

These things helped us through the rough patches.

Hope it helps - wendy x


----------



## Admin (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi there - just to reassure you - i was diagnosed aged 4, 35 years ago(!) - and I shudder to think what my levels have been like over the years when I was a child. We only had inaccurate urine testing and one injection a day. I am sure I ran high for years - and there certainly wasn't the knowledge there is today.
Anyway - so far so good - I have had a small amount of retinopathy which has now righted itself - and that is it. I have travelled extensively - done many extreme sports - and am hoping to continue a long life! 
Although I understand that you are upset by your lil one's recent higher HbA1c I wouldn't worry too much - and I still have days that I can't rationalise even after all this time, you just learn to take them in your stride. 
Your daughter may have hypoed if you did the same amount of bolus - she may need a little less with a higher basal. Diabetes is a game of trial and error, but it's OK! Keep us informed xx


----------



## grahams mum (Mar 25, 2009)

Admin said:


> Hi there - just to reassure you - i was diagnosed aged 4, 35 years ago(!) - and I shudder to think what my levels have been like over the years when I was a child. We only had inaccurate urine testing and one injection a day. I am sure I ran high for years - and there certainly wasn't the knowledge there is today.
> Anyway - so far so good - I have had a small amount of retinopathy which has now righted itself - and that is it. I have travelled extensively - done many extreme sports - and am hoping to continue a long life!
> Although I understand that you are upset by your lil one's recent higher HbA1c I wouldn't worry too much - and I still have days that I can't rationalise even after all this time, you just learn to take them in your stride.
> Your daughter may have hypoed if you did the same amount of bolus - she may need a little less with a higher basal. Diabetes is a game of trial and error, but it's OK! Keep us informed xx


reading your post admin i feel much better about my son future thanks


----------

